# .22 ammo



## 4ply87

*Which .22 lr ammo do you prefer?*​
Federal bulk 5501254.55%Remington Golden Bullet bulk pack of 5501045.45%


----------



## 4ply87

I'm going to buy some bulk ammo for my ruger 10/22 and i wanted to know your opinions on federal bulk 550 ammo and remington bulk 550 golden bullets. How dirty do they shoot and do they jam easy? also you can reccomend ammo form me


----------



## bryan_huber

when it comes to a gas operated gun you shoudl go with a little better bullets. i shoot the federal champion no 510 bullets. 40 grain solid. works fine in gas guns.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Each rifle will shoot different brands/weights differently. My tricked out 10/22 shoots Winchester Wildcats the best - I lucked up with it liking cheap shells. It will throw 1/4 inch groups at 50 yards with these.


----------



## Ruthless

I've shot the remington golden bullets in my 10/22, walther p22, cz 452, and browning buckmark. This is not the best ammo you can shoot and I do get more duds then with the CCI mini mags, which I prefer when I want to know for sure the gun will go bang. But I can shoot about 550 rounds of the golden bullets for what it costs me to shoot 200 rounds of the CCI mini mags.

It's great ammo if you just what to shoot the crap out of your 10/22. For serious target work look else where. I currently have a couple 1000 rounds of the golden bullets because some times it just fun to let loose with a 25rd mag on a milk jug at a 100 yards.


----------



## blowgunner62

Yeah, I just bought a Ruger 10/22 about a week ago. What is the best ammo that you can get for a box of 50 and stay under $2.50 ? The most accurate that I've shot so far is Remington Mohawk, but I don't think that it is even made anymore.


----------



## Fallguy

For my 22 I just use whatever's cheapest!


----------



## coyote_buster

I gotta go with fallguy on this one, the distances i shoot rabbits at wouldnt even be noticeable in difference in a 22


----------



## bogeycentral

I just ordered up several boxes of some Aguila .22 Super Maximum to try out. Read some good reviews on it, but curious to see whether it is that much better than the Federal bulk .22 ammo

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?co ... rc=tpCtgAm


----------



## BirdHunter5

"For my 22 I just use whatever's cheapest!"

Right with ya


----------



## Bauer

I use the feds, the remnintons seem to shoot really dirty, alot of it even rubs off on your hands when you are loading up the mags. My 10/22 did not like them, found myself cleaning it after every trip out.

Im not real impressed with the feds either, but when compared to the rems, they are a world apart.

:beer:


----------



## hvinny

I Shoot a Smith & Wesson 22a (amongst multiple others) and bought a box of 525 of the Rem. and I'm not exagerating when I say I had, on the average, 1 dud per 10 rd clip, sometimes 2 and a record of 3 duds in ONE 10 rd clip... for me that was WAY toooo many duds, I haven't tried the Feds or Winchesters, but am willing to give them a try, but no more Rem golden bullets for this plinker  on a more expensive note, lol, I shoot the cci's a LOT and have not had a single dud from them in well over 3000 rds.


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08

I like the remington golden bullets but I have noticed that they tent to have a good bit of miss fires opposed to the federal bulk pack. I have used both for squirrel hunting and I like both. Try both and see which one performs better.


----------



## JxMAN25

so far the only amo that dosnt jam and shoots clean in my 10/22 is the minni mag


----------



## wmmichael20

I have had good luck with cci blazers and the federal bulk packs as well


----------



## diggity

Like anything in life, you get what you pay for. If you are looking to score great groups at longer ranges, bulk ammo isn't going to be the best choice. I have killed flies with Remington Goldies, at 30 and 50 yards, but if I had my choice for real shooting and hunting ammo, I wouldn't go out in the field bulk ammo.

If I am plinking, it depends on the ranges that I am shooting. If I am shooting bottle caps at 100 yards, I want better rounds. If I am shooting spinners at 50 yards I will use bulk ammo.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Glocknload

Uh, neither. I go with Lapua Midas Plus, best bang for your buck on this site here: http://www.ammunitionstore.com/products ... ounds.html, cheapest you'll find it.


----------



## Bore.224

Get both and see what you like best! Its fun to find out!!


----------

